# TSGA Charity Fishing/Golf Tournament...



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

*TEXAS SALTWATER GUIDE ASSOCIATION 2nd Annual Charity Fishing/Golf Tournament May 15th and 16th​ *

The TSGA will be hosting a two-day Fishing/Golf Tournament. The event is scheduled for fishing on May 15, 2005 at April Fool Marina. The Golfing is scheduled for May 16, 2005 at Bay Forest Golf Course in La Porte.

The two-day event will consist of a four-person team. Contestant's entry fee of $200 per person will include a Guide from the TSGA and a round of Golf with cart at the golf course. Contestants will be fed on Monday the 16, at the conclusion of the Tournament, auction and awards ceremony.

You can build your own four-person team or sign up individually and be paired with one of the Pro Guides from the Association.

The TSGA has chosen the Texas Shriners Burn Center as the Charity that this event will donate to this year. This tournament is set up to bring friendly competition to everyone involved and make a donation to this worthy charity.

Teams are limited so get signed up now.

*For more information contact:*

Capt.Steve Dye 281-703-9560 [email protected] 
Capt. Steve Brown 713-724-9939 [email protected]
Capt. Randy Hardaway 832-724-0842 [email protected]
Capt.C.R.Maher 832-755-1893 [email protected]
Capt. Pat McLennan 832-419-3813 [email protected]
Capt. Ray Keeling 281-630-3878 [email protected]

TSGA Website​


----------

